# black screen help pls. reboot doesn't work



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

Can anyone please give any advice? My kids'  fire is having problems. apparently last night when my dd went to shut off she accidentally turned on the accessibility/vision impaired/ explore by touch stuff. when they turned it on this morning the screen was black and an explore by touch/vision impaired tutorial was turned on.  i did some research and we got the vision impaired stuff turned off, but now we still have a black screen and nothing seems to be working.

we have tried to reboot several times and that doesn't seem to do anything. it seems as if the power does come on, but nothing is there.

any help is greatly appreciated. it's getting tense around here!!!!

thanks, Missy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was going to suggest a reset to factory to get out of the vision impaired thing . . . I'd say to try that as well to fix the screen issue . . . except that you need to be able to see the screen. 

Are you sure it's fully charged?  

Only suggestion I have, the, is to contact Kindle CS and see if they'll replace it for you. . . .they should if it's under warranty still.  If it's not, they might still give a discount on a replacement.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks Ann. I think the CS is the next stop. I have no idea about the warranty. it was a gift. we'll have to see.

i now wish i hadn't turned off the vision impaired thing b/c we could have gotten to a factory reset through that without seeing the screen, but now nothing.  of course, the kids said we shouldn't turn it off but I was hoping the thing would reset itself when that stopped. oh well.

thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

folly said:


> thanks Ann. I think the CS is the next stop. I have no idea about the warranty. it was a gift. we'll have to see.
> 
> i now wish i hadn't turned off the vision impaired thing b/c we could have gotten to a factory reset through that without seeing the screen, but now nothing. of course, the kids said we shouldn't turn it off but I was hoping the thing would reset itself when that stopped. oh well.
> 
> thanks!


I think the warranty starts on a gift when it's registered to an Amazon account . . . Amazon will know if you can't figure it out . . .


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks Ann! On chat with cs now. wish me luck.


----------



## folly (Apr 1, 2012)

They are replacing it. thanks for the advice, ann!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

folly said:


> They are replacing it. thanks for the advice, ann!


Glad to hear it! I've always felt that Amazon's CS is excellent . . . .


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I recently had trouble with my fire.  I would call Amazon Customer Servive.  800-280-3321.


----------

